# Equivalent de Messenger Plus pour messenger:mac ou Adium



## nicopulse (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis sous Mac OS X depuis Avril maintenant, et je me suis totalement fait au système.

J'utilise souvent la messagerie instantanée, j'ai plus d'une centaine de contacts dont les 3/4 utilisent MSN Messenger (ou Windows Live Messenger) sous Windows. 

Et la moitié d'entre eux utilise Messenger Plus ! (http://www.msgpluslive.fr/) . Un utilitaire qui permet de personnaliser MSN, ainsi ont peut utiliser des balises dans le pseudo ou le "message perso" pour mettre le texte en couleur, en gras....  c'est pas plus mal, ça complète MSN mais, ceux qui n'installent pas cette utilitaire perçoivent les choses différemment, voici un exemple de contact :

[c=0]_[c=50][c=48][c=0]------[/c] Bleeding love  [/c]  [ ... ] [/c]_ ------[/c] 

Non seulement, on ne voit aucunes couleurs, aucune mise en forme, mais ces balises rendent la liste de contacts illisible, et c'est très très pénible... 

Or, on ne peux pas forcer les gens a changer... donc on doit s'adapter...

C'est pourquoi, je suis a la recherche d'un petit utilitaire, ou add-on, qui permettrai de reproduire la mise en forme (que fait messenger plus) sous Adium ou sur Microsoft Messenger pour Mac !! 

Voilà, si quelqu'un a une idée, des suggestions, je suis preuneur, et je vous en remercie grandement d'avance ! 

Nico.


----------



## schwebb (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Quelle que soit la solution retenue, il faut te faire à l'idée que MSN sur Mac aura toujours un temps de retard: l'équipe de développement de Windaube n'investit pas les mêmes efforts dans la version Mac.

J'ignore si Adium, aMSN (clône de MSN adapté à Mac) ou MSN pour Mac sont compatibles avec les effets de Messenger Plus dont tu parles. 
À rechercher directement sur les sites concernés.

Mais à ta place, je choisirais Adium: interface léchée, paramétrable à souhait, stable, c'est une application très sympa. De plus, Adium est compatible avec vraiment beaucoup de protocoles.
À noter: l'équipe de développeurs est en train de plancher sur une version qui supportera l'audio et la vidéo, mais il serait hasardeux d'avancer une date...


----------



## nicopulse (13 Août 2008)

J'ai tout essayé, enfin tout... l'essentiel je dirai : Microsoft Messenger:mac, adium, aMSN, Mercury...

J'en ai retenu 2 qui tiennent la route niveau intégration : Adium et messenger:mac.

Adium est génial, messenger:mac est compatible.

Mais je repasserai à Adium seulement si tu me dis comment faire en sorte de :
- supprimer les onglets : oui cette fonctionnalité est géniale pour firefox ou les navigateurs en général, mais totalement nulle sous un client de messagerie !!! On ne vois qui parle !  
- toujours pour voir qui parle, faire en sorte que Adium réagisse comme une application qu'on lance lorque que quelqu'un parle est qu'on est sur une autre application, avec l'îcone qui bondit dans le Dock (comme le fait messenger:mac) au lieu de l'invisible battement d'aile du canard vert. 

Sinon, aucun de ses clients ne résou le fameux problème de l'illisibilité des pseudos.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Août 2008)

nicopulse a dit:


> J'a
> 
> Adium est génial, messenger:mac est compatible.


toi tu devrais MIEUX examiner ou regler ton adium
1- on voit très bien qui parle
c'est ecrit dans le titre de l'onglet

2- tu as des tonnes de facons de regler les alertes divers aussi bien sur ce qu'elles signalent que comment  ( qui entre qui sort qui change de statuts qui t'ecrit et quoi; via Growl par exemple)


----------



## schwebb (14 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> toi tu devrais MIEUX examiner ou regler ton adium
> 1- on voit très bien qui parle
> c'est ecrit dans le titre de l'onglet
> 
> 2- tu as des tonnes de facons de regler les alertes divers aussi bien sur ce qu'elles signalent que comment  ( qui entre qui sort qui change de statuts qui t'ecrit et quoi; via Growl par exemple)



Pas mieux!


----------



## skaka (15 Août 2008)

De plus, pour le problème de pseudo qu'engendre messenger plus, il suffit de renommer les pseudos de tes contacts dans adium: clic droit sur le contact, lire les informations, et changer l'alias. C'est bien plus clair avec un nom simple plutôt qu'avec des pseudos à ralonge de 2 lignes.. 



Note du modo : nicopulse, à quoi penses tu que serve le forum "Internet et réseau" ?


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2008)

Sinon, pour aMsn il y a le plugin aMsn Plus qui permet apparemment de voir les pseudos en couleur.


> aMSN Extension similar to MSN Plus!


*Screenshot*


----------



## nicopulse (16 Août 2008)

Merci pour aMSN Plus !!

Dommage que cela ne profite pas à Adium !


----------



## lovezouzz (8 Novembre 2009)

j'ai téléchargé aMsn plus mais rien ne se passe avec aMsn


----------



## Armas (8 Novembre 2009)

Un petit plug in a été mis en place il y a peu sous adium pour résoudre les problèmes des Pseudos  indéchirable à cause de MSN Plus

J'ai une très nette préférence pour Adium qui est développé en Natif sous mac, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Amsn. Cela rend Adium beaucoup plus performants et plus stable que Amsn.

Amsn ne s'améliorera jamais sur mac parce qu'il n'est pas développé initialement pour notre plateforme, Adium a beaucoup plus de potentiel, quand bien même il ne possède pas encore les options A/V


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2009)

mode blagounette on


Armas a dit:


> Us Pseudos  indéchirable à cause de MSN Plus


Adium est un excellent logiciel


en fait il... déchire grave


mode blagounette off


----------

